# 66 convertible VIN sequence error?



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

I believe I know how to decode VIN, but I think theRe may be error on title for my 66

Printed Title vin starts out 242267

242, Pontic GTO. Then it should be 67, indicating convertible body, then 6 for year. Guessing dmv made mistake but I don’t want to bark up that tree if I don’t have to. Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Topless66 said:


> I believe I know how to decode VIN, but I think theRe may be error on title for my 66
> 
> Printed Title vin starts out 242267
> 
> 242, Pontic GTO. Then it should be 67, indicating convertible body, then 6 for year. Guessing dmv made mistake but I don’t want to bark up that tree if I don’t have to. Anyone else seen this before?


Your title should match the VIN - easy enough. To confirm the body/year, check your Data plate on the firewall. You should see 66-24267 - Year 19(66), 242 - GTO, 67 - Convertible.
Your VIN number is also stamped on the frame which many DMV will verify to authenticate the car and ensure it has not been stolen. 

So the title needs to match the VIN, and if not, then it could have been a typo error and it can be corrected when you go to register the car.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Simple error to have corrected through your state title & tag power. 

24207
24217
24267

One of the above prefixes (body styles), originally began the VIN of every 1966 or 1967 Pontiac GTO.

If the error had been in anything other than those first 5 digits, the car would have needed a much more intense inspection.


----------



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

Pontiac Jim and Pinion Head thanks so much for the insight. I have never had to deal with Title error and history has taught me the DMV can be challenging. I use AAA here in CA and they have a DMV office that should be able to handle it first thing Monday. I was able to get my camera to reach the block numbers and it reads as 778789 with a June 1st, 1966 date code. I read on a GTO info page this may indicate a numbers matching block. There are several different casting numbers, but I believe that one is crucial. There are a few things from PHS that came with the car, so I think I have a real deal numbers matching convertible with less than 30,000 actual miles on it. I plan to call PHS on Monday and get an explanation of the docs they sold the previous owner for $80. I am located in San Clemente CA and we cruised PCH with the top down today. Heavenly ride. A few minor things require attention but this goat is ready to run. I'll be exploring the forum for some local experts. Thx again


----------



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

Went to AAA and DMV, without being able to locate a second VIN number on the car, they referred me to CHP. Unfortunately they are not avail to do VIN verification for 60 days. I tried with mirror to locate second vin on Framerail as indicated by some other posts, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Topless66 said:


> Went to AAA and DMV, without being able to locate a second VIN number on the car, they referred me to CHP. Unfortunately they are not avail to do VIN verification for 60 days. I tried with mirror to locate second vin on Framerail as indicated by some other posts, but I couldn't find it.


My reference book says it is on the left (drivers side) rear frame rail just past the body bushing. It will be found on the top portion of the frame, so you may have to get in there with a scuff pad/sandpaper or other to clean the metal and use a mirror to see it.


----------



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

After 4 hours at the CA DMV and 2 hours at the local CHP office, everything is sorted. The CHP inspector put car on lift and had to do a lot of scuffing. When he came back with the paperwork his arm was thrashed. It took so long I thought he went for a cruise. He was super cool, but for technical reasons I was not allowed to be present when he inspected the frame rail. Now its time to spend some $ with Ames!


----------

